# Lolly!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my Chihuahua puppy, Lolly. We went to see her at the breeders at the weekend. She is coming home in 2 weeks! Can't wait! hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww colin she is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

And thanks so much to Shell, for very kindly sending me 2 little dog coats! They are really sweet, thanks Shell, you are a babe! xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pics of the ickle dog coats too come on :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hehe, ok, hang on!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

* hangs on LOL*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee awwww wow how cool are they :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

welll with her diamonte pink collar n them jackets lolly is gunna look like a right puffs pooch :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shut ya face Cat! Just cos you'd have a butch **** dog! 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL you 2 really do make me giggle :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shut ya face Cat! Just cos you'd have a butch **** dog!
> 
> HAHAHAHA


 
it wasnt an insult but fine then! ya big queen! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyway, I haven't got her a pink diamonte collar...................yet! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Anyway, I haven't got her a pink diamonte collar...................yet! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


 
I need your addy to send you that one hun :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it wasnt an insult but fine then! ya big queen! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bitch slap coming your way girl! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Bitch slap coming your way girl! :lol2:


yeah bring it on ya hand bag swinging wufta **takes butch stance**


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PM sent babe!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah bring it on ya hand bag swinging wufta **takes butch stance**


Oooo, get you! I'll scratch your eyes out! :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, get you! I'll scratch your eyes out! :devil:


 
ya better not, one of ya pink false nails might fall off!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

haha, nah, nothings false about me deary! haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> haha, nah, nothings false about me deary! haha


thats not what clarke told me **runs**


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oooo, right missus! You are going to get a good arse-tanning when I meet you!!! :devil:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, right missus! You are going to get a good arse-tanning when I meet you!!! :devil:


is that a promise? :whip::flrt::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i cant stop laughing 


i got ya pm hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hehe, id love to watch me n col in a bitch fight, would be well worth a tenner!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think people would pay a tenner each to see that LOL 


you could sell tickets :lol2::lol2:


arrrrrrrrrr im in for a long nite


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

aw how sweet is he!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

why you in for a long night em?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Some :censor:twonk threw a carton of chips over the fence..............:bash:


hard work holding all the dogs back to clear it so most got eaten by them they now all have the squits :bash:


attic is too far to run down with them so looks like im on the sofa tonight:devil:


Why do people do stupid ignornat things like that :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

butterfly said:


> aw how sweet is he!!!!!


Oi cheeky! Its a SHE!!! haha


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hehe, id love to watch me n col in a bitch fight, would be well worth a tenner!


Maybe we should hold a bitch fight for charity! 

I warn you though Cat, I'm 6 foot 4 tall, & about 13.5 stone! Bring it on!

GGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi cheeky! Its a SHE!!! haha


sorry!!!! how sweet is she!!! 

lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL Col your signature makes me chuckle everytime i see you post :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to show Lolly when she is old enough. Evie is going to help me train her so she wont have to strung up with a cheesewire-type leash when being shown! 

And what do you think of me doing heelwork to music with a Chihuahua eh?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

butterfly said:


> sorry!!!! how sweet is she!!!
> 
> lol


Forgiven! hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I want to show Lolly when she is old enough. Evie is going to help me train her so she wont have to strung up with a cheesewire-type leash when being shown!
> 
> And what do you think of me doing heelwork to music with a Chihuahua eh?


 

well its somat i deffo want to see :no1::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Col your signature makes me chuckle everytime i see you post :lol2::lol2:


 Haha, its great isn't it! It makes me feel all important! :no1:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Forgiven! hehe


 
aw thankyou. she is adorable.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe we should hold a bitch fight for charity!
> 
> I warn you though Cat, I'm 6 foot 4 tall, & about 13.5 stone! Bring it on!
> 
> GGGGRRRRRRRRR


im 5ft 10 n 17 stone so ill ust belly bounce you out the arena matey!:lol2:

warning? pah! i laugh at your warning, mwuhahahaha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, its great isn't it! It makes me feel all important! :no1:


 
I bets it does you should be proud hun :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 5ft 10 n 17 stone so ill ust belly bounce you out the arena matey!:lol2:
> 
> warning? pah! i laugh at your warning, mwuhahahaha


 
LOL cat stop it i needs a wee now :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL cat stop it i needs a wee now :lol2::lol2::lol2:


6ft n 13stone......thats just a giant tooth pick to me! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 5ft 10 n 17 stone so ill ust belly bounce you out the arena matey!:lol2:
> 
> warning? pah! i laugh at your warning, mwuhahahaha


Well remember, I was raised by a pack of Wolverines!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well remember, I was raised by a pack of Wolverines!


 
aye n ive been raised by a pack of lesbians........ n you know how scary they can be!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 6ft n 13stone......thats just a giant tooth pick to me! :lol2:


 
LOL yeps sure is



Zoo-Man said:


> Well remember, I was raised by a pack of Wolverines!


 
what your family is from wolverhampton then ?:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye n ive been raised by a pack of lesbians........ n you know how scary they can be!


Hell yeah!!! Sod it, you win, hands down!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye n ive been raised by a pack of lesbians........ n you know how scary they can be!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hell yeah!!! Sod it, you win, hands down!!! :notworthy:


 
good boy! now bow down to me!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hell yeah!!! Sod it, you win, hands down!!! :notworthy:


she had to with that one noway she couldnt :no1::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> good boy! now bow down to me!!!


:notworthy::blush::notworthy::blush::notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :notworthy::blush::notworthy::blush::notworthy:


the lights are goin off around me so i think thats ditta hintin, so ill be off, i expect my boots to be polished and my feet to be well n truly kissed in the mornin colin! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the lights are goin off around me so i think thats ditta hintin, so ill be off, i expect my boots to be polished and my feet to be well n truly kissed in the mornin colin! :lol2:


 Yes ma'am! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the lights are goin off around me so i think thats ditta hintin, so ill be off, i expect my boots to be polished and my feet to be well n truly kissed in the mornin colin! :lol2:


LOL nitey nite cat hun x x x x x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww cute puppy!!!! 

Zooman I thought you were a woman : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nopes he is definately a man:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww cute puppy!!!!
> 
> Zooman I thought you were a woman : victory:


At the beginning I thought that too:lol2: Well have just read all this thread and its brightened my day.:rotfl::rotfl:Now i need a wee:blush:
No probs Colin hun:2thumb: God shes gorgeous and I love the name Lolly too so Chi like:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> At the beginning I thought that too:lol2: Well have just read all this thread and its brightened my day.:rotfl::rotfl:Now i need a wee:blush:
> No probs Colin hun:2thumb: God shes gorgeous and I love the name Lolly too so Chi like:flrt:


LOL shell can you imagine how i felt reading it as they were typing it 


i was in stitches last night (or this morning) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They could have their own TV show
"The Colin and FooFoo Show" So bloody funny Ha Ha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They could have their own TV show
> "The Colin and FooFoo Show" So bloody funny Ha Ha


 
I know lol i was thinking that last night 


they should go on jermy kyle he wouldnt know what had hit hit :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww cute puppy!!!!
> 
> Zooman I thought you were a woman : victory:


Oooooo, naughty! <slaps your wrist>


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> At the beginning I thought that too:lol2: Well have just read all this thread and its brightened my day.:rotfl::rotfl:Now i need a wee:blush:
> No probs Colin hun:2thumb: God shes gorgeous and I love the name Lolly too so Chi like:flrt:


Cheers Shell! I love the name Lolly too! I was suprised when Clark agreed to her being named that, as I thought it might have been too camp for him! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL colin her names nothing wait till he sees the collar im sending you for her :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lolly baby Chi dressed by RFUK members:lol2: and soooooooo spoilt by her 2 Daddys:flrtI bet Clark will be worse than you Colin:whistling2


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell i think col needs to set secret cams up to capture clark when he thinks cols not lookin :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh yes(pssssst they may have them already:whistling2:lol2::lol2:
Hey Colin what did you think Clark would call her...Spike, killer, Butch:lol2: you wait till she comes home Clark will be a real softy with her and I bet you will need another as you wont get near her:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww cute puppy!!!!
> 
> Zooman I thought you were a woman : victory:


he is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh yes(pssssst they may have them already:whistling2:lol2::lol2:
> Hey Colin what did you think Clark would call her...Spike, killer, Butch:lol2: you wait till she comes home Clark will be a real softy with her and I bet you will need another as you wont get near her:whistling2:


 
LOL yeah i can see that happening too hee hee his & his matching dawgies :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL cat i think that ticketed fight maybe on when he reads that laters :no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

:lol2: sorry dude :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2: sorry dude :lol2:


 
that made me LOL the dogs looked at me daft :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Life would be so dull without RFUK members:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL shell wouldnt be the same if it wasnt here people wouldnt have their entertainment lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwwww shes lovely hun. Bet you cant wait to get her home now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

All I can say is it looks like i missed out on some fun last night, have had alot of laughs through this post!! ahahaha!!

Good name colin, we all know you like licking things


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ur puppy is lovely hun bet u cant wait, shes gets spoilt :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Lolly baby Chi dressed by RFUK members:lol2: and soooooooo spoilt by her 2 Daddys:flrtI bet Clark will be worse than you Colin:whistling2


Aww, Lolly is almost sponsored by the RFUK Domestics members! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh yes(*pssssst they may have them already:whistling2:*):lol2::lol2:
> Hey Colin what did you think Clark would call her...Spike, killer, Butch:lol2: you wait till she comes home Clark will be a real softy with her and I bet you will need another as you wont get near her:whistling2:


No Shell, we can't afford CCTV!

:lol2: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cat, your gonna get a knuckle sandwich!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah i can see that happening too hee hee his & his matching dawgies :lol2:


 Well there is talk of us keeping a bitch from Lolly's first litter when we breed her! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> All I can say is it looks like i missed out on some fun last night, have had alot of laughs through this post!! ahahaha!!
> 
> Good name colin, we all know you like licking things


Nah Joe, I'm not a big fan of lollipops! hehe :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> ur puppy is lovely hun bet u cant wait, shes gets spoilt :2thumb:


Thanks chick, I can't! I will try not to spoil her, but it will be hard! hehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah Joe, I'm not a big fan of lollipops! hehe :whistling2:


Theres going to be a few shocked faces on rfuk later colin!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Theres going to be a few shocked faces on rfuk later colin!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whys that my lil buddy?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh tell me more:whistling2: Only 2 sleeps left now Colin:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh tell me more:whistling2: Only 2 sleeps left now Colin:flrt:


 Shell, shut up!


End of!!!!









:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my Chihuahua puppy, Lolly. We went to see her at the breeders at the weekend. She is coming home in 2 weeks! Can't wait! hehe


 Owwwww. see is suts a widdle sweeeeeetings <silly gushy babytalk voice>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, shut up!
> 
> 
> End of!!!!
> ...


LOL now now col play nice :lol2:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

awwww sooooo cwuuuuute although atm with 4 chih crosses runnings about chewing everything they get there iccle teeths on theyre not my favourite of puppies hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, she's here, she's here!!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

shes so cute how old is she now best of luck with her and give her a hug from me i love little doggies lisaxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

ha ha ha she's so cute!!!! :flrt:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow*

she is gorgeous i always said if i had one i would call it killer lol 
awwwww puppy:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> she is gorgeous i always said if i had one i would call it killer lol
> awwwww puppy:flrt:


 
LOL though melinda some of the lil puppa dogs can live up to a name like that :lol2::lol2:


sisters jrt runs rings round my mal x an he knows to let her get her way haha 

he has had her hanging off his mane a few times :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL though melinda some of the lil puppa dogs can live up to a name like that :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> sisters jrt runs rings round my mal x an he knows to let her get her way haha
> ...


 and my chihuahua stud dog (named Aslan) thinks he can take on 'big Ursa' and hangs off h is neck snarling like a good 'un. Good job Ursa is so flipping benign that he just sits there with a quizzical look on his face as though to say "fill yer boots little man".


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> and my chihuahua stud dog (named Aslan) thinks he can take on 'big Ursa' and hangs off h is neck snarling like a good 'un. Good job Ursa is so flipping benign that he just sits there with a quizzical look on his face as though to say "fill yer boots little man".


 
LOL yeah marni does that with bella she shoots through his legs an takes him by surprise LOL 

Nanook just runs an hides behind me haha


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Loops said:


> shes so cute how old is she now best of luck with her and give her a hug from me i love little doggies lisaxx


She is 8 weeks old now. We picked her up from the breeders yesterday.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah so wheres the pictures gawd


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> yeah so wheres the pictures gawd


My dearest Joe, look on the page before this one! hehe


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I got to cuddle Lolly today!!! :flrt:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*lol*



Evie said:


> I got to cuddle Lolly today!!! :flrt:


bah completely unfair ! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Melinda its totally unfair that Evie got to cuddle Lolly:bash:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I agree with Melinda its totally unfair that Evie got to cuddle Lolly:bash:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

And here she is in her spaceship :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHA great pic Helen!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

saw today and she is cute for an ankle biter.

Although Wils just looked at the picture and went and got the ketchup from the fridge..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> saw today and she is cute for an ankle biter.
> 
> Although Wils just looked at the picture and went and got the ketchup from the fridge..


Yes, Meko saw Lolly in the shop today! I think he secretly wanted to steal my Lolly away for himself, but Helen had a good grip on her! hehe

Lolly wants to have a walk with her uncle Meko when she's a bit bigger she said!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah bless Uncle Meko:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

will she get bigger? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> will she get bigger? :whistling2:


Oh yes, by a couple of inches at least! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is a video of Lolly & her new best friend! She has palled up with Clio, my chocolate tortie point Siamese cat runt.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It was filmed on my mobile phone, so quality is pants really


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here is a video of Lolly & her new best friend! She has palled up with Clio, my chocolate tortie point Siamese cat runt.
> 
> http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Cockatoo-Col/?action=view&current=VIDEOLollyClioplaying.flv


 
if you had a siamese rat would you call it c.....................


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

only just seen this thread and have to say she is adorable!! Ive always wanted a chi but until my purse magically fills itself i guess i have to wait!!

But seriously Lolly is one seriously cute young lady!! U lucky person


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Before I say anything else, I want to make clear that I like you Colin.
However, in the video clip I saw, Lolly wasn't 'playing' with the cat. She is afraid or unsure of the cat judging by her ear set, hunched body, tucked up tail and moving away while fearfully looking to see what the cat was about to do.

It seemed apparent that she wasn't wanting to interect with the cat at all, was unsure or afraid of it and not really comfortable at all.
No doubt you never leave them unsupervised together though and she will learn to be braver with cats eventually though. But in the video clip, this wasn't happening.

Poor deprived little Lolly needs a 'Big Urs' to watch her back and make her feel braver. a 'Big Urs' also keeps little doggies warm on chilly nights when they turn into lovely heated hearth rugs. A bit like a big bearskin on top of a hot water bottle.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Before I say anything else, I want to make clear that I like you Colin.
> However, in the video clip I saw, Lolly wasn't 'playing' with the cat. She is afraid or unsure of the cat judging by her ear set, hunched body, tucked up tail and moving away while fearfully looking to see what the cat was about to do.
> 
> It seemed apparent that she wasn't wanting to interect with the cat at all, was unsure or afraid of it and not really comfortable at all.
> ...


Don't worry Fenny, I've just had to go into work 'cos Colin broke the till :bash: 
I saw the whole video and there was definitely play happening. None contact bowing and pouncing and chasing (both ways). I think little Lolly had just had enough on the clip here and wasn't sure how to end the game. You have been thwarted, I know your plot is to steal Lolly away and hide her under the Urs-rug. :lol2:
I was on the park this morning with my buddy and his crew - his little toy poodle was out for her first walk - she isn't much bigger than Lolly - it was like having a guinea pig along :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you had a siamese rat would you call it c.....................


Slapped legs for you Meko! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

devilsofdarkness said:


> only just seen this thread and have to say she is adorable!! Ive always wanted a chi but until my purse magically fills itself i guess i have to wait!!
> 
> But seriously Lolly is one seriously cute young lady!! U lucky person


 
Thanks DoD! She is fully qualified to be 100% adorable!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Before I say anything else, I want to make clear that I like you Colin.
> However, in the video clip I saw, Lolly wasn't 'playing' with the cat. She is afraid or unsure of the cat judging by her ear set, hunched body, tucked up tail and moving away while fearfully looking to see what the cat was about to do.
> 
> It seemed apparent that she wasn't wanting to interect with the cat at all, was unsure or afraid of it and not really comfortable at all.
> ...


Erm, excuse me Fenny..............................






Only LIKE??? hehe

Honestly, Lolly & Clio were playing, for about 10 minutes non stop! Clio would hide behind a chair & jump out at Lolly, & Lolly would bounce right up to Clio until Clio dashed out of the way. The video I wanted to send was to big to send from my phone, so I had to send the one I posted instead, as it is shorter. Lolly even bounds up to Joe, my JRT, but he just walks away from her. hehe


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, excuse me Fenny..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's as good as it gets matey. There ain't any human male on this planet other than my son, for whom I can feel anything stronger than 'like'.
They are simply not worth wasting my stronger emotions on.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

devilsofdarkness said:


> only just seen this thread and have to say she is adorable!! Ive always wanted a chi but until my purse magically fills itself i guess i have to wait!!
> 
> But seriously Lolly is one seriously cute young lady!! U lucky person


 Ahem. I have some very tiny half chihhuahua puppies which will be ready to go to very carefully selected homes in March. Should look very much like chi's as my baby-Daisy does.
Here she is at only 8 weeks.









amd here she is fully grown. A bit smaller than my stud dog who is pure chi.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pam your puppies are always adorable, Im glad there is no room at the Inn:lol2: You probably wouldnt let me buy one off you anyway:whistling2: If I had a choice though it would be Ursa, hes my kinda man:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

oh my Ursa is mumsie's big old boykin.
My puppies would be smaller than your nekkid cats Shell :lol2:
I am ashamed to say that this wasn't a planned litter. Both Bronnie and Dorcas managed to give in to their lusts because of the flipping cottage renovations and me not having anywhere secure to shut them. Still they are here. Dorcas had 6 pups which is her largest ever litter. I imagine that they are going to be tiny since she didn't look very big herself. Bronnie her sister had 4. Photos will be forthcoming in a week or so. I refuse to disturb mums soon after they give birth as I feel it is important they have peace and quiet and are tranquill as this ensures lots of milk and a relaxed and calm mum means relaxed and calm puppies.
If I don't find outstanding homes for them, I'll simply keep them all :flrt:
As per usual, they will be introduced to the pack when they are around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Eeeep, pam! pics of the puppies please, and pics of your stud chi! if you dont mind of course! haha!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo have just read the reply you put! Will look forward to pics!

And shell, how can you not have room for a widdle chi cross eh!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Ooo have just read the reply you put! Will look forward to pics!
> 
> And shell, how can you not have room for a widdle chi cross eh!


 Sorry Colin, I seem to have hijacked your thread my dear.
ANyway, here is Aslan when Ursa was a little pup.









and here he is on the left, with Baby-Daisy, eating a fresh rabbit carcase.








and here he is just sitting.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aslan is a very bonny lad Fenny! Lovely colour! :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aslan is a very bonny lad Fenny! Lovely colour! :flrt:


his pedigree name is 'Brettchis little bear'. So I have a little bear and Ursa is my big bear.:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and there both adorable! little bear looks like hes got a load of charecter!!


----------

